# Where can I find Recaro Trophy foam and leather?



## Rallyfreak202 (Feb 16, 2006)

A year or so ago I bought a re-upholstry leather and foam from a dude on Vortex. I have not been able to find any where to buy foam or leather pre-made for these seats. Any one know him?


----------



## Rallyfreak202 (Feb 16, 2006)

http://www.velocityupholstery.com/home.html


----------



## girdwood (Mar 10, 2004)

Rallyfreak202 said:


> A year or so ago I bought a re-upholstry leather and foam from a dude on Vortex. I have not been able to find any where to buy foam or leather pre-made for these seats. Any one know him?


_a2coupe2a I think is his s/n now. Name's Ron (mainly find him in Mk2/PNW forums), his wife does excellent work on interior, they do a lot of Trophy work :thumbup:


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

I believe you mean Ron at RMA Motorsport. He no longer advertises on vortex but he is still doing the great work people know him for. He has full Trophy Leather covers and normally has group buys of the foam. I got some of his webbing replacements and they are great!

http://www.rmamotorsport.com


----------



## eurojulien 318is (Apr 29, 2002)

Bump
I'm also looking for some recaro trophy foam for my mk2.
I see a company in England that does replica lower bolsters, however the backrest is hard to find. Any ideas?

Thanks!
Julien


----------



## klcorrado05 (Feb 2, 2006)

Do you have the ability to install the covers yourself? We can make up covers for you.
































Some of our work.:beer:


----------



## eurojulien 318is (Apr 29, 2002)

klcorrado05 said:


> Do you have the ability to install the covers yourself? We can make up covers for you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I emailed you today, without even seening your reply  I drive that (pictured) car from time to time at work :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## klcorrado05 (Feb 2, 2006)

I found some good foam for a pattern today. I'll give you a call tomorrow.


----------

